# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần mua >  [SG] Cần tìm mua ít axit H2SO4

## Himd

các chổ bán acu nạp bình là có mà

----------


## duonghoang

--- Sau BK đợt em mua có bán lẻ mà bác, nhưng cũng phải ghi lại chứng minh thư, tên công ty này nọ nữa. Em mua cũng hơn 1 năm rồi, giờ ko biết thế nào.

----------


## Himd

hỏi chổ bán nạp acu là có

----------


## Ga con

Tình hình là em cần anod ít nhôm, axit H2SO4 mấy năm trước mua đã dùng hết.

Em ra chợ KB hỏi thì họ nhìn em đầy ngưỡng mộ  :Cool: , lại còn bảo cấm bán này nọ.

Có chỗ gần Bách Khoa thì họ bán can 40kg, nhiều quá e xài không hết (pha ra được gần 200l loại 20%, xài tới già chưa hết). Thật ra giá cả cũng rất rẻ, nhưng do nguy hiểm nên e muốn pha loãng ra, cất giữ rất khó. Nhu cầu em chừng 10-20l thôi.

Cụ nào có chỗ nào bán lẻ hay đang có nhượng lại em một ít với. Ngoài KB chắc chắn có bán nhưng chắc chỉ người quen mới mua được.

Thanks.

----------


## Ga con

> --- Sau BK đợt em mua có bán lẻ mà bác, nhưng cũng phải ghi lại chứng minh thư, tên công ty này nọ nữa. Em mua cũng hơn 1 năm rồi, giờ ko biết thế nào.


E hỏi hết mấy sạp đó rồi, mấy anh em cũng hay mua hóa chất ở đó, chỉ có sạp 11B là bảo có bán thôi, còn lại không có. Cụ mua sạp nào chính xác không cho em xin, để e ra hỏi thử, có khi em sót.

Chắc hồi này dùng sai mục đích nhiều, lên báo nhiều nên họ ngán không bán cho người lạ cụ ạ. Năm thuở mười thì e mới mua cái này thôi.

@ cụ Himd: acid châm accu rất loãng cụ ạ, chỉ được vài % thôi. E dùng rồi không được, bí lắm mới mua kiểu này (chai nước châm bình bán loại 1l). Loại nạp lần đầu thì họ chỉ bán theo accu thôi, không bán rời, loại này chừng 30%.

Thanks.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Các bác có ai mua được axit không có thể nhường lại em ít được không ạ. Hôm qua em đi một vòng kim biên và tô hiến thành mà họ ko chịu bán. Đòi công ty này nọ mới chiu. Vô trong công ty sách thiết bi trường học họ bảo chỉ bán acid cho trường thôi ạ. Bác nào có hoac biết chỗ mua thì chỉ em với ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Chú đi đánh ghen hay đòi nợ vậy ???

----------


## Ga con

E nhờ ku em dạy trong BK đi dạo giùm ngoài THT, nó sai SV đi dò, có tiệm Vân An, kios 12P là có bán. Chai thủy tinh chừng gần 1kg giá 40k/chai. Em SV không mua được (họ không bán), hắn đi ra mua (ăn mặc lịch sự áo vest ca la vat...) họ cũng không bán, đích thân em ra đó mua họ mới bán. Họ hỏi rất kỹ mua làm gì, quá trình sử dụng ra sao, làm cho công ty nào ... ghi lại hết, xem CMND rồi mới bán.

E nói thế để bác chuẩn bị thôi. Còn chia lại thì không nhé  :Cool: .

Thanks.

----------

Gamo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> E nhờ ku em dạy trong BK đi dạo giùm ngoài THT, nó sai SV đi dò, có tiệm Vân An, kios 12P là có bán. Chai thủy tinh chừng gần 1kg giá 40k/chai. Em SV không mua được (họ không bán), hắn đi ra mua (ăn mặc lịch sự áo vest ca la vat...) họ cũng không bán, đích thân em ra đó mua họ mới bán. Họ hỏi rất kỹ mua làm gì, quá trình sử dụng ra sao, làm cho công ty nào ... ghi lại hết, xem CMND rồi mới bán.
> 
> E nói thế để bác chuẩn bị thôi. Còn chia lại thì không nhé .
> 
> Thanks.


Bác có cần trình là làm cho công ty nào không ạ. Em vô mua họ toàn nói phải là công ty đên mua họ mới bán ạ. Mà em không biết phải trình như thế nào để họ tin tưởng ạ. Bác mách nước cho em với ạ.

----------


## Ga con

E làm công ty bên ngoài mà, bên trên em có nói rõ rồi kìa.

Thanks.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Chú đi đánh ghen hay đòi nợ vậy ???


Em đi mua acid về qua nhà anh thăm anh tí ạ.:-).

----------

Gamo

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> E làm công ty bên ngoài mà, bên trên em có nói rõ rồi kìa.
> 
> Thanks.


Dạ em cảm ơn anh. Giờ không có làm ở công ty thì có cách nào mua không ạ.

----------


## ga_cnc

em có ý kiến thế này, em xin lỗi nếu có đụng chạm nha, sao mấy bác không inbox riêng cho nhau mấy thông tin này nhỉ, ai tin tưởng thì mình sẽ chỉ chổ mua, còn không tin tưởng thì không chỉ, đó mới là chia sẽ có trách nhiệm, đâu phải cái gì chia sẽ cũng là tốt đâu, broadcard thông tin thế này khác nào vẽ đường cho mấy con hưu xấu chạy, nếu ai đó sử dụng thông tin này để làm chuyện xấu thì mấy bác có một phần trách nhiệm đấy, mà các bác biết hậu quả nó kinh khủng cỡ nào rồi phải không!

----------


## nhatson

> Bác có cần trình là làm cho công ty nào không ạ. Em vô mua họ toàn nói phải là công ty đên mua họ mới bán ạ. Mà em không biết phải trình như thế nào để họ tin tưởng ạ. Bác mách nước cho em với ạ.


cụ cứ tự tin đi mua, thẳng lưng ưởn ngực mua, cần gì cty bán sẽ yêu cầu cự cứ tự tin mà làm theo yêu cầu. Cụ mua làm việc chính đáng mà ko bán thì thôi
theo luật thì mua cái này còn khó hơn như vậy nhiều

pan nữa là cụ yêu cầu người ta bán theo mong muốn của cụ, pha ra 25% 30% .

----------


## nhatson

> em có ý kiến thế này, em xin lỗi nếu có đụng chạm nha, sao mấy bác không inbox riêng cho nhau mấy thông tin này nhỉ, ai tin tưởng thì mình sẽ chỉ chổ mua, còn không tin tưởng thì không chỉ, đó mới là chia sẽ có trách nhiệm, đâu phải cái gì chia sẽ cũng là tốt đâu, broadcard thông tin thế này khác nào vẽ đường cho mấy con hưu xấu chạy, nếu ai đó sử dụng thông tin này để làm chuyện xấu thì mấy bác có một phần trách nhiệm đấy, mà các bác biết hậu quả nó kinh khủng cỡ nào rồi phải không!


người ta vẫn  mua được cho mục đích ko chính đáng suốt đó thôi, cần xem xét là từ khi có topic này  mở ra tị lệ đó tăng đột biến ko

----------


## nhatson

> E nhờ ku em dạy trong BK đi dạo giùm ngoài THT, nó sai SV đi dò, có tiệm Vân An, kios 12P là có bán. Chai thủy tinh chừng gần 1kg giá 40k/chai. Em SV không mua được (họ không bán), hắn đi ra mua (ăn mặc lịch sự áo vest ca la vat...) họ cũng không bán, đích thân em ra đó mua họ mới bán. Họ hỏi rất kỹ mua làm gì, quá trình sử dụng ra sao, làm cho công ty nào ... ghi lại hết, xem CMND rồi mới bán.
> 
> E nói thế để bác chuẩn bị thôi. Còn chia lại thì không nhé .
> 
> Thanks.


cụ mới coi thôi ah,em là kí biên bản   và  chộp hình CMND lun í  :Smile:

----------


## Ga con

Có chộp CMND đó anh, tên họ, địa chỉ, công ty, ngày mua, số lượng, mục đích sử dụng... có hết, ký thì không cần. Họ còn test kiến thức hóa chất nữa kìa. Em cũng hay mua mấy thứ khác gần đó nữa như xút, đồng sunphat...nên tạm cho là có chút kiến thức nên họ cho qua.

E thấy nhu cầu toàn xài từ vài % đến vài chục % thôi không dùng acid đặc, nhưng chả ai bán loại pha loãng cả, thế mới hay. Cách quản lý mới là cái cần nói.

@ga-cnc: cần gì phải vào đây xem cụ. Nếu theo kiểu đó thì mấy ông bán dao ngoài chợ chắc dẹp tiệm lâu rồi. Một vài năm mới có vụ acid không chết người, nhưng xử bằng dao thì năm nào cũng có hàng trăm hàng nghìn vụ... :Stick Out Tongue: .

Thanks.

----------


## ducduy9104

Mua ít ít nó hỏi cho có rồi không bán chứ vô đập bàn lấy trăm kg là thấy khác liền  :Big Grin: 
Hồi xưa đi học cũng hay mua hóa chất bên THT, vô mua KNO3 nó hỏi làm gì thì trả lời là làm rocket candy, thấy bọn nó ngu ngu thì mới nói thêm là làm nhiên liệu tên lửa. Bọn nó cười cười rồi lấy cho chai to luôn  :Smile:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> cụ cứ tự tin đi mua, thẳng lưng ưởn ngực mua, cần gì cty bán sẽ yêu cầu cự cứ tự tin mà làm theo yêu cầu. Cụ mua làm việc chính đáng mà ko bán thì thôi
> theo luật thì mua cái này còn khó hơn như vậy nhiều
> 
> pan nữa là cụ yêu cầu người ta bán theo mong muốn của cụ, pha ra 25% 30% .


Em biết ý nếu mua acid họ sẽ không bán. Nên nhảy vào là em hỏi liền acid 20% liền. Đánh phủ đầu vậy mà nó cũng không dám bán luôn ạ. Bác có cao kiến nào giúp em với ạ.

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> em có ý kiến thế này, em xin lỗi nếu có đụng chạm nha, sao mấy bác không inbox riêng cho nhau mấy thông tin này nhỉ, ai tin tưởng thì mình sẽ chỉ chổ mua, còn không tin tưởng thì không chỉ, đó mới là chia sẽ có trách nhiệm, đâu phải cái gì chia sẽ cũng là tốt đâu, broadcard thông tin thế này khác nào vẽ đường cho mấy con hưu xấu chạy, nếu ai đó sử dụng thông tin này để làm chuyện xấu thì mấy bác có một phần trách nhiệm đấy, mà các bác biết hậu quả nó kinh khủng cỡ nào rồi phải không!



Em tin rằng anh em trên diễn đàn toàn là người lành hết nên sẽ không bao giờ dùng nó cho mục đích xấu đâu ạ.

----------


## itanium7000

Hồi xưa em nhờ gấu nó mua H2SO4 đậm đặc (tiện thể nó đang ở gần chợ hóa chất) thế mà họ không bán. Sau mới nghĩ ra tại sao  :Cool:

----------


## ga_cnc

Thì em nói rồi, mấy bác chỉ nhau thì inbox đừng broadcast tùm lum, trong khi báo chí, xã hội lên án, có luật rõ ràng để hạn chế tối đa hậu quả, mà mấy bác kiếm được lỗ hổng lại đi nói lên cho ai cũng biết cũng dễ dàng mua được, nếu giả sử có một ngày báo chí đưa tin nick X diễn đàn Y hướng dẫn chỗ mua, cách mua nên tạt thủ Z mới dễ dàng thực hiện tội ác, thì lúc đó có hối cũng muộn. Chỉ cần một vụ thôi, ảnh hưởng cả một đời người rồi chứ nói chi thống kê xem tỉ lệ là bao nhiêu để làm gì. Ngày xưa lâu lâu lại nghe một vụ, giờ báo chí làm căng, mua bán khó khăn, làm khó luôn cả mấy bác nghiên cứu chân chính, nhưng qua diễn đàn mấy bác cũng biết hỏi ai để mua như thế nào rồi, giờ mấy bác chia sẽ thông tin một cách có trách nhiệm là được.  
Mặt khác, hậu quả để lại của axit nó khác với dao kéo, súng đạn, có thể nói axit hậu quả nó nặng nề kinh khủng, không nên đánh đồng nó với cái khác, mà hãy tìm cách sử dụng đúng người, đúng việc, ngăn chặn việc trực tiếp hoặc gián tiếp tiếp tay cho hành vi xấu.




> Em tin rằng anh em trên diễn đàn toàn là người lành hết nên sẽ không bao giờ dùng nó cho mục đích xấu đâu ạ.


Thì em cũng nghĩ như bác nhưng phòng thì vẫn tốt mà bác

----------


## Ga con

> Em biết ý nếu mua acid họ sẽ không bán. Nên nhảy vào là em hỏi liền acid 20% liền. Đánh phủ đầu vậy mà nó cũng không dám bán luôn ạ. Bác có cao kiến nào giúp em với ạ.


Cụ hỏi toàn loại không có thì sao họ bán được.

@ cụ Ga-cnc: em nói thế này nhé, H2SO4 hay các loại hóa chất khác nó đa số phục vụ mục đích công nghiệp (như H2SO4 thì 100% cho mục đích này), giúp nhân loại tồn tại và phát triển. Trong trăm ngàn triệu tấn thì được mấy cái dùng sai mục đích. Chính những việc đó làm tụi em ảnh hưởng không nhỏ, tức là đã làm hạn chế phát triển kinh tế rồi. Chuyện gọi chợ Kim Biên là chợ tử thần này nọ cũng do bọn báo chí rảnh hơi, cái chính là ông chả quản lý được.

Việc dùng sai mục đích (bản thân từ này đã đủ rồi) là tùy người xài, ai làm tự chịu trách nhiệm. Nếu người bán tuân thủ đúng thủ tục (như bọn em đã phải trải qua, hoàn toàn không dễ dàng như bác nói đâu, bác cứ đi thử xem mua được không), theo luật (mà em thấy mù mờ chả có gì quy định) thì họ còn chả bị trách nhiệm gì huống chi bọn em nói những chuyện ai cũng biết.

P/S: bọn em toàn chia sẻ kinh nghiệm làm (có ăn nữa), mà cụ ở đâu nhảy vào cứ nhè mục đích sai mà nói vậy ta. Không lẽ sản xuất cũng là tội ác ???

Thanks.

----------


## TheAnhPT

> Tình hình là em cần anod ít nhôm, axit H2SO4 mấy năm trước mua đã dùng hết.
> 
> Em ra chợ KB hỏi thì họ nhìn em đầy ngưỡng mộ , lại còn bảo cấm bán này nọ.
> 
> Có chỗ gần Bách Khoa thì họ bán can 40kg, nhiều quá e xài không hết (pha ra được gần 200l loại 20%, xài tới già chưa hết). Thật ra giá cả cũng rất rẻ, nhưng do nguy hiểm nên e muốn pha loãng ra, cất giữ rất khó. Nhu cầu em chừng 10-20l thôi.
> 
> Cụ nào có chỗ nào bán lẻ hay đang có nhượng lại em một ít với. Ngoài KB chắc chắn có bán nhưng chắc chỉ người quen mới mua được.
> 
> Thanks.


có bác nào mua luân ko em đặt hàng nhờ ông bạn ở chợ Kim Liên chuyển ra , à quên bác lấy loại bao nhiêu % .

----------

nhatson

----------


## ga_cnc

@Bác Ga con: em viết 2 bài rồi mà bác không hiểu ý em thì em viết thêm nữa chắc cũng chỉ làm bác bực mình thôi, bác cho em xin lỗi nhé, nhưng rãnh rang bác cũng nên coi lại coi ý em là gì.
@Bác TheAnhPT: chắc bác có xem bài viết của em, vậy bác có thể cho địa chỉ của ông bạn chợ Kim Biên cho em được không, em muốn mua một ít hóa chất dùng mục đích riêng, bác cứ cho địa chỉ nhé, còn mua được hay không em lo được, thank bác trước nhé.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Em biết ý nếu mua acid họ sẽ không bán. Nên nhảy vào là em hỏi liền acid 20% liền. Đánh phủ đầu vậy mà nó cũng không dám bán luôn ạ. Bác có cao kiến nào giúp em với ạ.


Tại họ nhìn mặt bác gian quá chứ gì   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  haha

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Nhòm mặt hắn gian thật  :Wink:

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Tại họ nhìn mặt bác gian quá chứ gì     haha


Em cũng năn nỉ mà họ không chịu bán ak. Dánh phủ đầu bảo mua acid 20% mà họ ko bán đó anh.:-)

----------

thuhanoi

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Nhòm mặt hắn gian thật


Cái mặt em thành tâm lắm đó anh.:-). 
Chắc họ sợ em là nai tơ nên ko dám bán đó ạ.kaka.

----------

Gamo, thuhanoi

----------


## katerman

Vậy bác vẫn đang cần à,  :Smile:

----------


## skydn

Loại hóa chất đó dùng để làm gì vậy mấy bác thấy bàn tán son sao nên hỏi cho biết . Đừng ném đá em nha

----------


## Gamo

Anodize nhôm nè, mạ xyzzzz đều phải xài nó hết... nhà hết HCl thì lấy H2SO4 khắc mạch cũng được... Nạp ắc quy... Mấy thứ nước thông cống là H2SO4 pha loãng á (mà vẫn nguy hiểm à nha)... Còn vụ chú Minh qua nhà chú Nam thì ko rõ để làm gì...

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Dạ em đang cần ạ. Bác nào có hay biết chỗ mua thì giúp em với ạ. Nếu không tiện thì pm hộp thư giúp em cũng được ạ. Em cảm ơn trước ạ. Mua về thử nghiệm anod tí mà khó mua thật ạ. 
Em qua nhà anh Nam hỏi thăm sức khỏe anh ấy tí tiện thể tặng ảnh ít acid để trang điểm ạ.(chỉ mang tính chất chọc ghẹo thui ạ):-)

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác quen công ty bà con anh em nào đó cũng được xin cái giấy giới thiệu đến mua về làm thí nghiệm chắc là ok thôi. Công ty mình trước cũng thường mua về để kiểm tra thành phần nguyên liệu vải sợi (% PE - Cotton).
Mịa tụi nó muốn tạo cớ này nọ chứ số người bị ãit chỉ 1 vài người / năm còn số người bị chết do giết, tai nạn giao thông vì rượu bia không kể xiết thì làm gì nhỉ

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Gamo

> Dạ em đang cần ạ. Bác nào có hay biết chỗ mua thì giúp em với ạ. Nếu không tiện thì pm hộp thư giúp em cũng được ạ. Em cảm ơn trước ạ. Mua về thử nghiệm anod tí mà khó mua thật ạ. 
> Em qua nhà anh Nam hỏi thăm sức khỏe anh ấy tí tiện thể tặng ảnh ít acid để trang điểm ạ.(chỉ mang tính chất chọc ghẹo thui ạ):-)


Chú thích thì qua anh. Mà làm sao chiết nó sang chai nhỏ ta? Sơ sẩy là lúa :-)

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## nhatson

> Chú thích thì qua anh. Mà làm sao chiết nó sang chai nhỏ ta? Sơ sẩy là lúa :-)


pha ra cho người ta

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## nhatson

> Bác quen công ty bà con anh em nào đó cũng được xin cái giấy giới thiệu đến mua về làm thí nghiệm chắc là ok thôi. Công ty mình trước cũng thường mua về để kiểm tra thành phần nguyên liệu vải sợi (% PE - Cotton).
> Mịa tụi nó muốn tạo cớ này nọ chứ số người bị ãit chỉ 1 vài người / năm còn số người bị chết do giết, tai nạn giao thông vì rượu bia không kể xiết thì làm gì nhỉ


vấn đề là ko chết mà di chứng của nó đau dớn cụ ah

b.r

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> Chú thích thì qua anh. Mà làm sao chiết nó sang chai nhỏ ta? Sơ sẩy là lúa :-)


Dạ em cảm ơn anh. Có gì anh cho em xin một ít về làm thử nha anh. Để em mang cái thùng phi qua đựng.:-)

----------


## cuongmay

mình nghĩ người ta hạn chế bán lẻ axit đậm đặc không phải vì sợ đem đi đánh ghen mà vì nó nguy hiểm thôi , nhìn nó trong veo hiền lành thế đâu mấy ai hiểu được sự đáng sợ của nó . biết đến anode , muốn mua axit về thử thì nhiều nhưng mấy ai nắm được các quy tắc an toàn với nó.

----------


## Gamo

Em bị rồi, mà đó là H2SO4 đã pha loãng, lên sẹo lồi trông cũng kinh lắm. Do đó thấy bác nào săm soi món này thì cũng phải hỏi...

----------


## CKD

Theo mình thì nên hạn chế sản phẩm này. Không phải vì nó đã được ai đó dùng vào mục đích sai. Mà vì nó nguy hiểm. Có bao nhiêu bác đang tham khảo chủ đề này hiểu rỏ nó nguy hiểm đến mức nào?.
- Bảo quản thế nào?
- Pha chế thế nào? Vì không ai dùng loại đậm đặc cả.
- Bảo hộ lao động khi làm việc với nó thế nào?

Ngoài những bác dùng rồi em không nói. Mấy bác đang âm mưu thử (vì trước giờ chưa dùng nên mới thử). Xin vui lòng cho mình biết mấy nội dung mình đã hỏi ở trên. Nếu không trả lời được thì mình khuyên là không nên mò tới.

Mình thì quả thật cũng muốn thử, dù rằng đã có thời gian dài làm xi mạ (mạ crom-niken), nhưng nghĩ đến việc có nó trong khu làm việc là không an tâm. Vì mình không cách ly được chổ làm việc thông thường và chổ để vọc nó.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## anhcos

Lỡ mai môt có vụ đánh ghen, truy ra cụ Gà là nguồn cung thì toi mất.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## Ga con

Em có chút comment thế này:
- H2SO4 khi pha loãng cỡ <20% thì tiếp xúc da chỉ gây ngứa, với môi trường đa số gây ăn mòn. Hoàn toàn không giống như những gì đồn đại hay tưởng tượng. Khi làm việc (điện phân chẳng hạn) thì mấy cái khí SO2, SO3 thoát ra còn độc hại hơn nhiều. Do đó phải làm nơi thông gió tốt.

- Pha loãng ra để tồn trữ, không nên tồn trữ axit đặc.

- Phải nắm nguyên tắc pha loãng, chỉ cho axit vào nước, tuyệt đối không làm ngược lại. Làm ngược lại hậu quả tức khắc.

- Nhiệt sinh ra khi pha loãng là rất lớn (pha từ 98% xuống 20% thì nước pha từ nguội chuyển sang gần sôi), không dùng đồ chịu nhiệt kém để thao tác. Khi pha nên làm gần nguồn nước để còn kịp xịt hay làm nguội.

- Làm việc phải có bảo hộ (găng tay cao su mua 10-20k, kính + khẩu trang).

Nhiêu đó thôi.

Thanks.

----------

minhdt_cdt10

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

Em cũng đã xem qua một vài nguyên tắc khi làm việc với acid ạ nên rất cẩn thận trong quá trình chiết rót cũng như pha loãng và bảo quản. Em cảm ơn các bác nhiều.

----------


## CKD

@Ga con!
Mình đặt câu hỏi vì thấy có nhiều bác đang rất quan tâm đến vụ này. Mục đích theo mình đoán là muốn thử *anod* nhôm.
Mình muốn thử xem những cụ muốn làm thử (thử tức là trước giờ chưa hề làm) đấy.. có cụ nào hiểu là nó nguy hiểm đến mức nào, độc hại ra sao và nhất là các điều kiện cần & đủ để có thể sử dụng an toàn. Thử đặt câu hỏi xem những cụ ấy nắm và nắm đến mức nào. Thử xem trong số những anh em muốn thử ấy thì bao nhiêu người nắm rỏ.
Vậy mà bác trả lời nhanh quá, mấy anh em khác chưa kịp gì hết  :Wink: 

Bản thân mình thì nếu gọi là sử dụng thì không nguy hiểm như những gì anh em ta lo sợ, nếu biết về nó và làm đúng quy trình. Nhưng cái quy trình để an toàn thì mọi người thường không mấy chú ý vì nghĩ nó đơn giản. Và nó nguy hiểm ngay từ khâu đầu tiên là pha chế, mình cho là khâu này là nguy hiểm nhất, cũng chỉ khâu này là có tiếp xúc với axit đậm đặc, chỉ khâu này là hay bị lơ là vì ý nghĩa chỉ là hoà axit với dung môi (nước) theo tỷ lệ. Chỉ cần chiếc rót A vào N hay ngược lại là xong, nhưng nếu làm không đúng trình tự.. là để lại hậu quả ngay.
- Pha chế không đúng thì có thể phát nổ  :Wink: .. mà nguy hiểm nhất là nó văng tứ tung và chắc chắn người đứng pha lãnh đủ.
- Không đeo kính bảo hộ thì rủi ro tùm lum, lỡ văng dung dịch đậm đặc hay đã pha loãng vào mắt thì từ giảm thị lực đến mất hoàn toàn là điều chắc chắn.
- Không đeo găng cao su.. quá trình làm dung dịch có thể bắn vào tay. Nhẹ thì ngứa, nặng thì bỏng hoặc dị tật suốt đời.
- Nơi làm việc không có nguồn nước, khi rủi ro không xử lý kịp. Hậu quả để lại sẽ rất nặng nề. Bỏng axit thì việc đầu tiên trong xử lý là làm loảng và rửa sạch. Nước là điều kiện cần cho việc này. Bị bỏng thì xịt nước vào vết bỏng cành nhanh càng tốt, nước bẩn cũng được. Chậm trễ thì hậu quả còn nặng hơn là nhiểm trùng nước bẩn.
- Quá trình điện phân thì cái khí nó bốc lên cũng nguy hại, lúc này thì nó còn nguy hiểm hơn là cái dung dịch đã pha loảng ấy. Hít phải với liều nặng triệu chứng đầu tiên là khó thở, choáng, có thể gây ngất và nhiều hậu quả khác. Nên chổ làm việc phải thông thoáng và nếu có quạt thông khí càng tốt. Càng lưu ý là có thông khí thì không nên thồi về phía người khác hoặc nhà kế bên.
- Chưa nói là anh em thường không được cẩn thận, lưu trữ không có nhãn mác. Mình thì không nói, người khác không biết có thể vô tình lấy dùng vào mục đích khác có thể gây nguy hiểm.

Trước bên mình có làm về xi mạ. Trang phục sơ sơ có vầy.
- Kính bảo vệ, ít nhất là kính, tốt nhất là loại kính lớn che được cả mặt.
- Khẩu trang (có cả loại mỏ heo, mà thợ chẵng chịu dùng)
- Găng tay loại dài, che tới khuỷ tay.
- Tạp dề da để che cả ngực & chân.
- Ủng cao su.

Nơi làm việc và lưu trữ hoá chất đều được cách ly thành khu riêng. Có quạt thông khí.
Sàn làm việc nếu được nên tráng AB, quanh khu vực xi mạ thì sàn kiểu lưới để không động nước.
Tất nhiên là có rất nhiều vòi nước có ống trong khu vực đó rồi.

Đại loại là vậy.

----------

anhcos, Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Lỡ mai môt có vụ đánh ghen, truy ra cụ Gà là nguồn cung thì toi mất.


Óe óe... ai là tên cung cấp H2So4 cho tên Gà?

----------

